# Solved: wizard interrupt issue while installing nero 2014 platinum



## harishfrnd5500

I keep getting this message when installing: 
"The wizard was interrupted before Nero 2014 platinum could be completely installed. 
Your system has not been modified. To complete installation at another time, please run setup again". 
So I restarted and tried to install again many times, but no luck. I have done a clean install of my new Win 8.1 Pro (so no Nero products before) but kept getting error messages. I have read much forums about this error and done all the things but no luck. Please help me
After when i click finish button that's it the setup got closed and nothing happen.
i am using windows 8.1 enterprise 64 bit 


see the screenshot attachment for further.


----------



## lunarlander

You are running Enterprise, do you have an IT department to help you? Or is this your personal machine?


----------



## harishfrnd5500

personal machine


----------



## lunarlander

Check you antivirus quarantine area, may be your antivirus caught something and stopped the install.


----------



## harishfrnd5500

i had already tried of installing nero with antivirus program disabled but still the same error occurs.... And 

once i checked in my quarantine also nothing is there...


----------



## lunarlander

I think it is best that you contact Nero's support. These kind of errors are application specific. I have ran out of ideas.


----------



## harishfrnd5500

k thank you for your sweet response


----------



## harishfrnd5500

Finally i got the solution for this from tech support of nero....

The InstallShield installer, which is used with Nero 2014 has currently a problem with the temporary path on your system. For unknown reasons, in the path used on your system there is no 8.3 pathname. The current path is:

C:\Users\user name\AppData\Local\Temp\

To solve the problem, it will be sufficient to create a new Windows Administrator account named only Test.

Nero also created a tool (Nero FirstAidKit) which will delete all registry entries of your Nero installation(s) and will allow a clean reinstall of Nero. Please note that the Nero FirstAidKit deletes Nero related registry entries only -> all Nero folders and files still
remain on your system.(but Nero applications cannot be used anymore)
These remaining Nero folder and files will be overwritten automatically once you have completed a new installation of Nero.

Download the Nero FirstAidKit from

ftp://ftp6.nero.com/tools/NeroFirstAidKit.zip

to your harddrive.

Unzip the ZIP-file with WinZip or WinRAR and save the content to your hard drive.
Double-click on the unzipped EXE-file to start the Nero FirstAidKit.
-> The window "Nero FirstAidKit (for test only)" will open.

Confirm the message to remove the Nero entries with YES.
-> A status window will open.
The execution of the tool may take several minutes.

Please wait until the progress has been completed.
-> The message "Finished cleaning up" is displayed.

Close the window by clicking the "finish" button.
-> Nero FirstAidKit has removed all Nero entries from your registry.

After the successful installation with this new account, it can be removed again from the system.

Don't try any other registry cleaner to clean the nero regitry definitely it won't clear i tried many registry cleaners so you have to follow the above procedure to clean nero registry...


----------

